# Kernel panic



## Ryo129 (May 16, 2009)

hmm i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 64bit on my computer for folding purposes (and to try out linux). I'm getting a kernel panic from both rescue and normal install using the mini cd. I'm suspecting its my motherboard but i can't find a bios update on msi website. currently its updated to the platinum version's latest version. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2009)

Do you already have an OS installed?


----------



## Ryo129 (May 16, 2009)

yea i'm planning on running beta 7 for normal use, xp as backup and ubuntu as folding


----------



## corrykid (May 16, 2009)

Do you have three seperate partitions, or HDD's?
Also, the way I did it, is I used Ubuntu 8.x and then upgraded once the OS was loaded.
Trouble free process.


----------



## Ryo129 (May 16, 2009)

well i don't think taht matters since it panics as soon as i hit the install button but the way i have it setup right now theres a partition then a bunch of raw space


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2009)

Maybe create a new partition and format it again in Windows.  Does it just shut down during install?


----------



## xfire (May 16, 2009)

The first thing that happens when you install is formatting of the HDD. Go to system->administration->partition editor. Try formatting it. Also at the boot menu of Ubuntu you should get an option of check CD for defects. Try that.


----------

